# A picture speaks a thousand words



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

From today. The guy on top of the hill was fishing AT the ladder just before I took this picture. 

Went 0-2 today by the way. 
.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Gotta love the hoods!!! 

Same kid (same outfit/rig) was there last night doing the same thing...

Did you ask him if you could read?? :yikes::evilsmile


----------



## Ugly Stick (Mar 25, 2004)

I've noticed its has not been as bad as in years past. I have seen 8 guys lined up waiting for their turn to fish next to the ladder. The Police must be doing a better job at keeping those guys back behind the line.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

in all these years ive never fished in gr i thought it was bad around here during salmon but sounds and looks like you guys get it worse over there....one of these days i need to go there and see it for myself....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, those two are always "over there" along with another guy who is off to the left of this picture.

And judging by his grammar I'd say no... he can't read!


----------



## sdean04 (Jan 7, 2008)

its clowns like that that ruinin its for us the leagel fisherman.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Looks like the guy on the rail is playin pocket pool.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey that guys fishing in my spot! haha

Just kidding guys. I have yet to make it over to the Grand. Would definately like to though.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

float n steel said:


> in all these years ive never fished in gr i thought it was bad around here during salmon but sounds and looks like you guys get it worse over there....one of these days i need to go there and see it for myself....


You'll love it!!!!:lol:


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

So you were the guy with the camera......I thought you were taking pictures of my rig to see how its done.


----------



## ryppinlyp (Mar 28, 2007)

Ugly Stick said:


> I've noticed its has not been as bad as in years past. I have seen 8 guys lined up waiting for their turn to fish next to the ladder. The Police must be doing a better job at keeping those guys back behind the line.


I'll admit I used to fish their when I was younger, but since the rock engineers have taken all the rocks away from the lip of cement it hasn't been worth fishing.


----------



## DrEw8716 (Jul 1, 2004)

I believe he is chuck and ducking. I beleive that would make him a chuck and duck gangsta....


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Heres to you waterfowl... you truly are a real American hero...


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

The funny thing is I didnt see anything wrong with the picture till i read the posts. ( I have never fished the area so the yellow line did not stick out.)


----------



## Domepiece (Dec 29, 2005)

If im not mistaken i think thats "cheddar bob" from the movie 8 mile.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

What! He has a fly rod in his hand and Hutch hasn't pointed that out yet:lol:


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

Domepiece said:


> If im not mistaken i think thats "cheddar bob" from the movie 8 mile.



thats funny............. :lol:


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Atleast it is more sporting than fishing gravel. Although I have not fished there in many years, I really do not see much wrong with it as long as your not ripping the piss out of the fish, which most people are.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> I'll admit I used to fish their when I was younger, but since the rock engineers have taken all the rocks away from the lip of cement it hasn't been worth fishing.


Ryp,

Some blue,pink,yellow or whatever color they paint it linesman might not like it, but the 'engineers' I talked to, said it was their intention. You know & I know, year after year it gets old how people short line those fish which go through that particular chute by the ladder.

It really is too bad the chute is too fast to fish now. I suppose the 'inside the line linesman', just have to add more weight. :lol:


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

u GUYS CRACK ME UP!!:lol:


----------



## uglystick (Dec 18, 2005)

above or below the yellow legal?


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Hell, I'm surprised that there's only *two* guys up there.

As much as it grinds me, I know I, as well as my cohorts do the right thing. But the way I really feel is as follows:

One day, one of these yahoos will disregard the thin layer of ice that appears on the bank. Said yahoo will give a mighty yank once his lead hangs a bit on a length of re-bar. Upon the aforementioned yank, the yahoo's feet will come out from beneath him, and the sickening sound of a dull thud much like that of a pumpkin cracking open will ring through the air as karma finally catches up.

Have a take and don't suck.

Sid


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

This may be a silly question but oh well....

What's the rule when fishing from a boat? I know what would be ethical, but I want to be sure it doesn't clash with the law. 

How far out and how far down when looking at the ladder?


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Has anyone ever measured the distance out into the pole hole? Shouldn't that be off limits as well?


----------



## ryppinlyp (Mar 28, 2007)

Alpha Buck said:


> Has anyone ever measured the distance out into the pole hole? Shouldn't that be off limits as well?


I think with all the rock moving that goes on, it was moved closer to the openning so it would be easier to fish.:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Alpha Buck said:


> Atleast it is more sporting than fishing gravel. Although I have not fished there in many years, I really do not see much wrong with it *as long as your not ripping the piss out of the fish, which most people are*.


Those two guys were ripping the shi$ out of that run. The guy at the rail hooked into a fish just before the pic was taken (which is what caused me to walk over there and take the picture)... in the tail between the dorsal and tail fin. He fought that fish all the way down PAST the boat ramp to that big outflow pipe about half way to the freeway.... disrupting the fishing of at least 10 other fishermen (including me and Dave) who were fishing legally down stream. ALL the rest of us were floating bags under bobbers. If I had hooked that fish in the tail I simply would have broken him off and re-tied before I disrupted all the guys downstream of me.

I just thought it was a funny picture and knew it would get some interesting replies here.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Did you call the RAP line or say anything to him


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> Those two guys were ripping the shi$ out of that run.


Those *two kids* hanging within the line could possibly be descendants of the last generation of uplift twitchers. Teaching em' what they know best, & passing on their vast knowledge of fish catching. :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Did you call the RAP line or say anything to him


Oh, I said something to them but they don't care.

The DNR won't come down there for that violation. They would rather you called GRPD. GRPD usually says they don't have an officer available to send down there when you call them. In my opinion the city is missing out on a pretty good cash maker.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

stange to hear that grpd will not take that into effect. i fish the bridge down from the ladder sevral times and every time i have been out the cop has always asked me if anyone was at the ladder and fishing above the line. as soon as i told him that thier was a large croud he heads right up to the dam and writes a few tickets


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

StiffNeckRob said:


> This may be a silly question but oh well....
> 
> What's the rule when fishing from a boat? I know what would be ethical, but I want to be sure it doesn't clash with the law.
> 
> How far out and how far down when looking at the ladder?


You would have a hard time getting a boat close enough to be in violation with all the lead and hooks flying at you.....:yikes:

I am not 100% sure without reading the sign again, but I believe it is 60ft down (yellow line) and 30ft out. This is a city ordinance, and that is why the DNR does not like to respond to this. Why the police do not do more is beyond me. Like waterfoul said...could be a cash cow for the city.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Someone once told me that the law is in effect to protect the bystanders by the ladder, and that is was not put there for the benefit of the fish. Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Alpha Buck said:


> Someone once told me that the law is in effect to protect the bystanders by the ladder, and that is was not put there for the benefit of the fish. Does anyone know if that is true?


I have heard the same thing.

And yes.... 60' down and 30' out.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

waterfoul said:


> I have heard the same thing.
> 
> And yes.... 60' down and 30' out.




Kinda funny, was taking the wife to work earlier today, and I saw BOTH of the clowns in the picture walking out of Lids (in Woodland Mall) together...It almost looked like they were snagging some new New Era's (straight brim w/ the tags still on of course) :lol::lol::lol:. So look for his new fashion accessories next time he's down there...

Kinda funny that the GRPD doesn't have an extra officer available, yet they had 2 squad cars just for directing traffic at the convention center. Seems like the time/money could be spent much better padding the city's bank account with the $150 or $200 a pop tickets.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Alpha Buck said:


> Atleast it is more sporting than fishing gravel. Although I have not fished there in many years, I really do not see much wrong with it as long as your not ripping the piss out of the fish, which most people are.


You were close enough to that spot the last time i saw you.
Maybe ignorance is bliss? I could use some help down there from time to time,internet legend.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

msunolimit said:


> Kinda funny, was taking the wife to work earlier today, and I saw BOTH of the clowns in the picture walking out of Lids (in Woodland Mall) together...It almost looked like they were snagging some new New Era's (straight brim w/ the tags still on of course) :lol::lol::lol:. So look for his new fashion accessories next time he's down there...
> 
> Kinda funny that the GRPD doesn't have an extra officer available, yet they had 2 squad cars just for directing traffic at the convention center. Seems like the time/money could be spent much better padding the city's bank account with the $150 or $200 a pop tickets.


First of all what are the chances of those guys actually paying the fine? Second, I think the GRPD's priorities are in the right place directing traffic. A 2 ton chunk of steel can do a lot more damage than a 1 ounce chunk of lead. It's sad that these guys feel the need to break the law intended to keep people safe, but I think there are higher priority criminals out there.

My .02,

Joe


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

joefsu said:


> First of all what are the chances of those guys actually paying the fine? Second, I think the GRPD's priorities are in the right place directing traffic. A 2 ton chunk of steel can do a lot more damage than a 1 ounce chunk of lead. It's sad that these guys feel the need to break the law intended to keep people safe, but I think there are higher priority criminals out there.
> 
> My .02,
> 
> Joe


But 300#s of intimidating human muscle can make a difference! I try,but 214#s is not intimidating enough for some!Help if you can,if not,contribute to those who can!If not, I may resort to things not well received.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

axisgear said:


> But 300#s of intimidating human muscle can make a difference! I try,but 214#s is not intimidating enough for some!Help if you can,if not,contribute to those who can!If not, I may resort to things not well received.


 
Funny thing is I said "hey, we need Axisgear's help" to Dave when I was taking that picture!! LOL!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

what kind of fish are in the river now anyway?


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

Trout King said:


> what kind of fish are in the river now anyway?


Not sure if you're being serious lol, but there's a few winter holdovers and even more spring fish...Most of what I've seen caught have been fresh, although I have seen a couple winter holdovers taken.

Aside from steelhead, the suckers are starting to come up the river a bit. Thinking about taking a field trip out here for the madness Trout King?


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

axisgear said:


> You were close enough to that spot the last time i saw you.
> Maybe ignorance is bliss? I could use some help down there from time to time,internet legend.


Internet legend?:lol: Are you trying to say you seen me fishing above the whatever color line it is? I don't waste my time worrying about who is fishing up there, even if you do get rid of one guy there will be 10 more to take their place. If you want to see a fish raping just watch some of those guys that fish up on Bridge street, double and triple limits are taken by some of those guys, you have probably noticed though.

I am sure with the rain and increase in water level the blue line will be a popular place for the next week. It would be a good time to rally the violators up.LOL


----------



## ryppinlyp (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm gonna have to agree with Alpha on this one. I haven't seen him up by the dam in a while, but hes been around. And as for the people off of Bridge St. and in that general area, it's pretty pathetic that people think they have to kill everything, not saying they can't cause it's their right , but come on whatever happened to the sport of catch and release.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Was there yesterday and after getting my limit of fish thanks to a wonderful guide, I watched Cheddar Bob and his moron buddies fishin' well past the line. One guy hooked a fish and about 4 guys grabbed nets and jumped in the river. It was quite hillarious, wish I woulda had my camera for some pictures. Some people just need a swift kick in the butt...right into the river :lol:


----------

